# Application being processed further



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi

Today when i see status of my 176 application it says it is being processed further.

What does it mean? Are they going to allocate a case officer soon?

Visa Applied : January 14 ( 176 MODL Accountant (not csl )/ High risk Country)

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Madhawa:

It does mean that it's moved forward in the processing system. However it doesn't mean that you have a CO yet. When you have a CO you will have a name of the CO given to you (by e-mail at least). 



Madhawa said:


> Hi
> 
> Today when i see status of my 176 application it says it is being processed further.
> 
> ...


----------



## itsme (Jun 10, 2009)

for me, it took 1 and a half months from the day it was posted "being processed further" to the day when my CO contacted me.


----------



## itsme (Jun 10, 2009)

can somebody tell me how many weeks to wait when the requirements are all posted "met" before the visa will be granted. When everything is "met", does it mean a visa grant?

thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## janaka (May 27, 2009)

itsme said:


> can somebody tell me how many weeks to wait when the requirements are all posted "met" before the visa will be granted. When everything is "met", does it mean a visa grant?
> 
> thanks a lot in advance!


HI

God knows I am waiting I am waiting since 23/10/2008 but No CO yet


----------



## itsme (Jun 10, 2009)

janaka said:


> HI
> 
> God knows I am waiting I am waiting since 23/10/2008 but No CO yet


hi janaka.

us too... we waited for more than a year before we are allocated with our CO. We lodged our online application online on March 2008 and we were only allocated to our case officer on April this year. Anyway, what type of visa did u apply for?


----------



## janaka (May 27, 2009)

itsme said:


> hi janaka.
> 
> us too... we waited for more than a year before we are allocated with our CO. We lodged our online application online on March 2008 and we were only allocated to our case officer on April this year. Anyway, what type of visa did u apply for?



HI Itsme 

I have applied online base GSM 475 with family sponsorship in October 2008 under IT professional (2331-15) with Computing Professional - specialising in C++/C#/C * 
2231-79. I did my medical examination on 2nd May 2009. And Submitted PCC on 3rd May 2009 

As per this My application is under CSL priority but so far I did not hear from CO.

Regards
Janaka


----------



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Janaka

I think U from SL. Do you have any idea about which applications are being allocated to CS at the moment?

Madhawa


----------



## janaka (May 27, 2009)

Madhawa said:


> Hi Janaka
> 
> I think U from SL. Do you have any idea about which applications are being allocated to CS at the moment?
> 
> Madhawa



HI Madhawa

Yes I am from SL Today my online status changed to Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further. 

Dont know what it mean
Regards
Janaka


----------



## itsme (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi janaka,
if it says "application being processed further" that means u are about to be allocated to your CO. maybe 1 month or less then u will be contacted by your CO. 

Good luck!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi janaka

if the health re status says met then your case is more or less final. you have a CO. Not necessarily that the CO contacts you the moment they start processing your application. They contact you only when they need more documents/information from you.

I know a lot of people who did not hear from teh CO at all and got their visa only to realise, all the while they had a CO and did not even know about it

Soon we will see your got is post 

wish u luck


----------



## janaka (May 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi janaka
> 
> if the health re status says met then your case is more or less final. you have a CO. Not necessarily that the CO contacts you the moment they start processing your application. They contact you only when they need more documents/information from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Anj1976 

I will update you in future
Regards
Janaka


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Madhawa said:


> Hi
> 
> Today when i see status of my 176 application it says it is being processed further.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you have submitted your Form 1100 and all SS related information with DIAC. Then the above status means that you will get CO within 5-6 working days. I have seen many people getting CO like that.. Enjoy :clap2:


----------



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> Hi,
> If you have submitted your Form 1100 and all SS related information with DIAC. Then the above status means that you will get CO within 5-6 working days. I have seen many people getting CO like that.. Enjoy :clap2:


THANKS for reply

Yeah its fantastic news, I hope soon they will start MODL list.


----------



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

Madhawa said:


> THANKS for reply
> 
> Yeah its fantastic news, I hope soon they will start MODL list.


What is form 1100?


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> Hi,
> If you have submitted your Form 1100 and all SS related information with DIAC. Then the above status means that you will get CO within 5-6 working days. I have seen many people getting CO like that.. Enjoy :clap2:



MP,

My Status is "Being Processes Further' since 1.5 months now. I have seen ppl in this forum with same status since 2-3 months

Manish


----------



## janaka (May 27, 2009)

HI All 

Today I got Pre-Grant Letter , It says that I have to pay The 2nd instalment VAC must be paid 

Any one Plz let me know how to make the payment ?

Regards
Janaka


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess credit card, why dont u contact ur CO, there must be some details on the mail that they sent..

and congratulations.


----------



## janaka (May 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i guess credit card, why dont u contact ur CO, there must be some details on the mail that they sent..
> 
> and congratulations.


Thanks a lot Anj1976


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> MP,
> 
> My Status is "Being Processes Further' since 1.5 months now. I have seen ppl in this forum with same status since 2-3 months
> 
> Manish


Manish,
I gave a "IF" condition because It applies to him because he got SSV and is 176.. we are 175...

DIAC sets the status to "Being Processed Further' once they receive all 176 docs from the State and the applicant. CO is allocated after 5-6 days.

For 175 "Being Processes Further' has no significance. They get CO only when some of the checklist shows "MET"

@Madhawa,
There are some formalities to be done the by the state and the applicant to confirm 176 with DIAC, Form 1100 is one of them... Have you done them correctly? Please read more about them. I have seen people getting CO within a week of getting sponsorship (people who are smart and quick and followup a lot and do all formalities ASAP)... Also for some lazy people the same takes 1-2 months.. So its upto you, how active you are.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay. I missed the "IF" condition.You are right !


----------



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> Manish,
> I gave a "IF" condition because It applies to him because he got SSV and is 176.. we are 175...
> 
> DIAC sets the status to "Being Processed Further' once they receive all 176 docs from the State and the applicant. CO is allocated after 5-6 days.
> ...



Hi 

Please give me some links to read about this matter. I have no idea regarding this. Do you mean state sponsorship? My uncle is sponsoring to me. Currently I dont have a state sponsorship.


Again thanks a lot


----------



## Khyloz (Dec 1, 2011)

janaka said:


> HI Madhawa
> 
> Yes I am from SL Today my online status changed to Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further.
> 
> ...


Hi Janaka,

I know that you're in Ausiie already...hehehe. We have same situation for my online status Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further but I don't know if we have a c.o already.

Thanks and God Bless

Regards...


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi janaka
> 
> if the health re status says met then your case is more or less final. you have a CO. Not necessarily that the CO contacts you the moment they start processing your application. They contact you only when they need more documents/information from you.
> 
> ...


Good to know this.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Khyloz (Dec 1, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Good to know this.
> 
> Regards,
> Vickey.



Hi Vickey,

Do you have same medical message? hehe...

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Khyloz said:


> Hi Vickey,
> 
> Do you have same medical message? hehe...
> 
> Thanks and God Bless


Hello Khyloz,

No. Not yet.

I am still waiting for CO Allocation.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------

